# That Rare 7A38-7040 - My Belated Comments ....



## SEIKO7A38

Around about this time, last Thursday - almost exactly a week ago ....

A relatively new member of this forum started a new thread in this section.

His original post stated something like (I don't remember his exact words :blush: ):



> I'm thinking about selling my Seiko 7A38-7040 chronograph. Can anybody tell me if it's anything special ?


Again, memory fails slightly, but he included 3 out of the 4 photos below in his post:


----------



## grey

Gwon, Comment, observe, provoke, even







(or is it me?







)


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Now, in normal circumstances, I would have jumped at replying to such a question .... but I didn't. :dontgetit:

I was mildly annoyed. :angry:

The reason being that budding fellow 7A collector 'Paul66' had emailed me a link to it ....

Not the RLT thread ....

But an eBay auction for the very same 7A38-7040, which the same person had listed only 45 minutes earlier ! :disgust:

Given the timing of his post ....

To my mind, this was either a less-than-subtle plug for his eBay listing

.... or a rather surreptitious solicitation for a valuation of said 7A38-7040. 

Either way, I declined to give either, and refrained from commenting. :schmoll:

I simply added the auction listing on my eBay watching page, and right-clicked and saved the photos.

The next day, I looked at the thread, and there were half a dozen replies ....

including one from David Spalding, encouraging me to reply. :clapping:

Didn't feel particularly inclined to, so in answer to the OP's question:



> I was wondering if it was *anything special* ? (Or whatever it was he wrote)


I simply replied (and I remember *exactly* what I wrote







):



> Nothing special. :schmoll: Seen better. <_<


Bit naughty of me, I know. :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

In terms of 7A38's, this one is actually quite a rare variation - though not everybody's cup of tea.

It's certainly *the rarest variation* of the 7A38-704x sub-set. I've only ever seen one other 7A38-*7040*. :lookaround:

The Reddy-Orange or Yellow-ish 7A38-704A/B/C versions are far more commonly seen (on eBay).

What is rare is to find any of these without the usual worn black chrome plating (not PVD).

I'll give you an example.

This particular 7A38-704A sold on eBay (item # 280448297463) in January 2010 for exactly Â£200:




























Note how (much more) badly worn the black chrome plating was on this example. :thumbsdown:

The bracelet is also quite badly stretched, too.

The seller was 'secondhandseikos', whom, if I'm not mistaken







....

had bought the watch considerably cheaper on eBay in November 2009.


----------



## vamos666

I love the way you string these things out! :thumbsup:

the tension...the tension..!!!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's certainly *the rarest variation* of the 7A38-704x sub-set.
> 
> The Reddy-Orange or Yellow-ish 7A38-704A/B/C versions are far more commonly seen (on eBay).


While I remember, here's the differences (and they are VERY subtle).

Here's a couple of photos a 7A38-704*B*:

http://photos.lam.ws/Timepieces/WS-Collection/My-Watches/1331922_Q9Xim (and scroll down a little)

Can you tell the difference between the 7A38-704A and B ? 'Cos I'm struggling ! 

And here's a selection of super hi-res photos of a N.O.S. 7A38-704*C*

This was sold by Elveez some time ago: http://www.pbase.com/elveez/quartz_chrono










And I do know the difference between the -704*A* and -704*C* .... It has dark grey colour pushers ! :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

vamos666 said:


> I love the way you string these things out! :thumbsup:
> 
> the tension...the tension..!!!!!


Right. Thassit !!!! :derisive: I'm going for a ciggy and coffee break. :smoke: So you can wait ! :tongue2:


----------



## BlueKnight

Another great thread from my favorite Seiko Fan.... ( I know...I know...He's not finished yet.)


----------



## vamos666

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way you string these things out! :thumbsup:
> 
> the tension...the tension..!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Thassit !!!! :derisive: I'm going for a ciggy and coffee break. :smoke: So you can wait ! :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Aw, you spoilsport!

I'm gonna 'ave me tea then!

:beee:


----------



## minkle

Thought you might do a thread on this









I had a little go at it, did you give in and purchase?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The reason being that budding fellow 7A collector 'Paul66' had emailed me a link to it ....
> 
> Not the RLT thread ....
> 
> But an eBay auction for the very same 7A38-7040, which the same person had listed only 45 minutes earlier ! :disgust:


And here's the link to that eBay listing (I won't bother re-posting the photos): http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130401363413



> *SEIKO 100 SPORTS CHRONOGRAPH MILITARY FINISH RARE*
> 
> *Another from my collection, my Seiko Quartz Sport 100 Chronograph in a dark grey/green PVD? type finish, production date Oct 1987, all functions fully working with a recently fitted new battery, original SQ strap, slight wear to the coating and a graze to the glass at the 1 position which would polish out other than that excellent condition. No box. Will be posted Special Delivery. Thank you for looking**.*


The auction ended an hour or so ago, with the 7A38-7040 selling for *Â£135.44* after *only* 8 bids.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Now, in normal circumstances, I would have jumped at replying to such a question .... but I didn't. :dontgetit:
> 
> I was mildly annoyed. :angry:
> 
> Didn't feel particularly inclined to, so in answer to the OP's question ....


Had the original question not been made in the cirumstances I believe it was ....

I would have told the poster of the watch's comparative rarity, and desireability to 7A38 collectors ....

.... and also that I would have expected, given it's fairly reasonable condition, for it to have made .....

.... at least Â£150, and possibly as much as Â£200, given that distinctly ropey 7A38-704A made that in January.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... at least Â£150, and possibly as much as Â£200 ....





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The auction ended an hour or so ago, with the 7A38-7040 selling for *Â£135.44* after *only* 8 bids.


Reasons for the shortfall ? :dontgetit:

Well, despite the fact that he had described it correctly as a 7A38-7040 in his original RLT post ....

(I'd forgotten to mention that the original thread was subsequently deleted by a mod) .....

You may notice that there's no mention of the model number (at all) in the eBay listing title nor description.

Not even the magic word '*7A38*'. 

Instead the seller foolishy wasted (IMHO) valuable listing title characters by including '*'MILITARY FINISH*' ....

Which it definately ain't !









The auction was also showing 'will ship to UK' (only) - not Worldwide. Another bit of short-sightedness, IMHO. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

minkle said:


> Thought you might do a thread on this


Whatever made you think I might, Mike ? :wink2:



minkle said:


> I had a little go at it, did you give in and purchase?


Er No. 

I had it on my watching page. But that's all. Watched the last 4 snipe bids come in, live too. :lookaround:

But I have my principles. :hypocrite: I'd already taken a conscious decision to *not even bid* on it. :schmoll:

I don't like the way the OP appeared to be attempting to promote his sale ....

Nor do I partake in eBay auctions where I see this:

*private listing - bidders' identities protected*

In my experience it often smacks of sharp practices. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chromejob

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ....The next day, I looked at the thread, and there were half a dozen replies ....
> 
> including one from David Spalding, encouraging me to reply. :clapping:


*Encouraging* you? Um ... not really, I think I simply said, "I think Seiko7a38fan may be by to comment soon," as it is your bailiwick (or close to it). That you didn't (explained privately) made good sense to me.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The auction was also showing 'will ship to UK' (only) - not Worldwide. Another bit of short-sightedness, IMHO. :thumbsdown:


(nods) I just bought something from the UK last month, and ordered more this month from our host and a German firm.

But I use Fedex to ship, and shipping to the UK wouldn't be troublesome. Those who are relying on good ol' postal services probably run greater risk, and don't want the headache. I grok that.

BTW, this incident points up the problem with "valuation" inquiries on the board. It's fun to see someone's timepiece retrieved from Grandpa's trunk in the attic, and muse on WTH it is and WTF it could be worth, but inquiries on what something will sell for ... are tacky. Also problematic for anyone who might want to bid. I'm glad you "sat on your hands" for this auction. The seller reaped what s/he sowed.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

David Spalding said:


> *Encouraging* you? Um ... not really, I think I simply said, "I think Seiko7a38fan may be by to comment soon," ....


Sorry to misquote you slightly, David.









Apart from obviously not having memorised the entire original thread, before it was deleted ....

.... I don't usually need very much encouragement to sprout forth on the subject of 7A38's.











David Spalding said:


> I'm glad you "sat on your hands" for this auction. The seller reaped what s/he sowed.


Apart from the fact that I still currently don't have a 7A38-7040 in my own collection :sadwalk: ....

I'm pretty confident that one in better condition will come along eventually. They always do.


----------



## marillion2

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in normal circumstances, I would have jumped at replying to such a question .... but I didn't. :dontgetit:
> 
> I was mildly annoyed. :angry:
> 
> Didn't feel particularly inclined to, so in answer to the OP's question ....
> 
> 
> 
> Had the original question not been made in the cirumstances I believe it was ....
> 
> I would have told the poster of the watch's comparative rarity, and desireability to 7A38 collectors ....
> 
> .... and also that I would have expected, given it's fairly reasonable condition, for it to have made .....
> 
> .... at least Â£150, and possibly as much as Â£200, given that distinctly ropey 7A38-704A made that in January.
Click to expand...

I am the seller of the Seiko, and unfortunately listed the watch before reading up on the model on this forum, that's why I asked the question about it's rarity, I had it given me in 1990 so the money it eventually made was nice. I keep my buyers ID's private for their own benefits and for no other devious reasons. Yes in hindsight I did make a balls-up not listing Internationally.

I'm glad at least the sale gave fellow forum users a bit of after tea reading. :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

marillion2 said:


> I'm glad at least the sale gave fellow forum users a bit of after tea reading. :thumbup:


Sorry that I intentionally short-changed you in my reply in the original thread.

I believed it to be the right thing for me to do, given the apparent circumstances.


----------



## marillion2

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> marillion2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad at least the sale gave fellow forum users a bit of after tea reading. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that I intentionally short-changed you in my reply in the original thread.
> 
> I believed it to be the right thing for me to do, given the apparent circumstances.
Click to expand...

No problem thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In terms of 7A38's, this one is actually quite a rare variation - though not everybody's cup of tea.
> 
> It's certainly *the rarest variation* of the 7A38-704x sub-set. I've only ever seen one other 7A38-*7040*. :lookaround:


A slightly fftopic2: post to wind this one up.

It goes without saying that all and any statements about comparative rarity and values are relative (in the bigger picture). :dontgetit:

There is another 7A38 variant related to the 7A38-7040/-704A/B/C, which is rarer than all of them. :lookaround:

The JDM only 7A38-*7110*. Not black-chrome plated, but in satin finished stainless steel ....

.... and with a far more understated white on black dial face. And *very, very rare* indeed.

I did include a post about one of these in the 'Yahoo Japan' thread, almost a year ago:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40941&view=findpost&p=457198



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n77897996
> 
> *â˜…80å¹´ä»£ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼7A38ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ï¼¯ï¼¨æ¸ˆã¿ï¼ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸ã‚¢ãƒ¼ãƒ­*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... a very rare 7A38-7110 in almost mint condition - but the bracelet has had a few links removed.
> 
> Opening bid was a hefty Â¥21,500 Yen - approximately Â£133 Sterling; and whereas I might have been tempted at that price ....
> 
> .... after 10 bids, it's now at Â¥39,500 Yen - approximately Â£248 Sterling, with only an hour or so before the auction ends. :shocking:


Notice the family resemblence ? :blind: Uses the same dark grey plastic top pusher buttons as the 7A38-704C. :book:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

minkle said:


> I had a little go at it, did you give in and purchase?


And before anyone - Mike







asks ....

No. I didn't have a go at the auction for another 7A38-7040, which just finished a few minutes ago, either. :schmoll:

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180566880035



> *Very rare Seiko sports 100 7A38*














> Here is a very rare indeed Seiko SQ sports 100 7A38 diver watch from the 1980's. It is made from solid stainless steel but has a brown/grey chrome type coating to it. The movement on these are superb (fully jeweled) and this one is working excellent - date time, chronograph etc. These really are rare and collectable (very few sold with the blue sub dials buttons). It is in excellent working condition. The strap has a genuine Seiko stainless steel clasp fitted (also comes with another that is coated exact same brown/grey to match) The glass does a have a few marks but may well polish out with a little know how. What you see is what you get!


Various reasons I abstained (again):

Still waiting for a better example to come up, without too much wear to the Black Chrome plating. 

My own particular aversion to the 'withheld bidder identity' thing:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Nor do I partake in eBay auctions where I see this:
> 
> *private listing - bidders' identities protected*
> 
> In my experience it often smacks of sharp practices. :thumbsdown:


But mostly, because I know this particular eBay seller isn't averse to swapping parts about between watches. :hammer:

Note: there was no clear photo of the case-back showing any 7A38-704x stampings. Is it a 7A38â€"7040 ? 

Indeed, he's the very same eBay seller who knocked out this Franken 7A38-7070/-7080 combo, back in March ....

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52954 :butcher:

Strangely, although he's actually based in Workington, Cumbria, gives his location as 'South, United Kingdom'. :dontgetit:

Not going to name names, at this stage AB.


----------



## watchking1

> I'm pretty confident that one in better condition will come along eventually. They always do.


Always do...Just must be patient. I had bid this one up a bit but bailed when better pics weren't forthcoming.

Who is this guy selling 7A38s on the bay with a seller name of *seiko_7a38* from *S. W., United Kingdom ?*?

See this lsiting

My link


----------



## SEIKO7A38

> Who is this guy selling 7A38s on the bay with a seller name of seiko_7a38 from S. W., United Kingdom ??


I dunno, Skip  .... but his 'matter of fact' style looks vaguely familiar. :notworthy:

Couple of nicely written listings, eh ?


----------



## watchking1

And another Franken?

My link

I could have swore a 7a38-7180 is black plated?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

> I could have swore a 7A38-7180 is black plated?


And you're right, Skip. :thumbsup:

The seller, Mike Mounce also has that 7A38 listed on the Seiko & Citizen Trading Post.

Slightly lower price on there, too. :lookaround: I already sent him an email about it, yesterday.









Effectively, it's a 7A38-*7010*, fitted with an incorrect case-back off a 7A38-7180. 

Also, although it appears similar, the bracelet isn't the correct one for a 7A38-7010, either.

Can we please try and keep such questions together, in the '7A38 Franken thread', instead of going fftopic2:


----------



## Paul66

watchking1 said:


> Who is this guy selling 7A38s on the bay with a seller name of *seiko_7a38* from *S. W., United Kingdom ?*?
> 
> See this lsiting
> 
> My link


Don't know but IMHO looks a bit dodgy! Could be a COOKER, hence the dodgy monica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Paul66 said:


> Don't know but IMHO looks a bit dodgy! Could be a COOKER, hence the dodgy monica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................


Right ! I'll cancel your bids then ! :schmoll:


----------



## Paul66

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know but IMHO looks a bit dodgy! Could be a COOKER, hence the dodgy monica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right ! I'll cancel your bids then !
Click to expand...

Don't do that! Bit of light humour on a Sunday night Paul!! Obviously great watches from a top top seller, hence my bids!

Hopefully (for me, not you) the only bids as these will look very nice alongside my other 7A38's


----------



## Chromejob

watchking1 said:


> ... Who is this guy selling 7A38s on the bay with a seller name of *seiko_7a38* from *S. W., United Kingdom ?*


I wish he'd sell a few of his lovely Seiko STANDS. Muahaha....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

David Spalding said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Who is this guy selling 7A38s on the bay with a seller name of *seiko_7a38* from *S. W., United Kingdom ?*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he'd sell a few of his lovely Seiko STANDS. Muahaha....
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command. :notworthy:


----------



## watchking1

Paul,

I don't see any Seiko stands for sale 

What the heck !!


----------



## Chromejob

watchking1 said:


> I don't see any Seiko stands for sale
> 
> What the heck !!


He PM'ed me a seller of same. Thanks again, Oh Great D'jinn of 7A38s.... :hi:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Speaking of 7A38-704x's - as we were, in this thread, a little while back ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The Reddy-Orange or Yellow-ish 7A38-704A/B/C versions are far more commonly seen (on eBay).
> 
> What is rare is to find any of these without the usual worn black chrome plating (not PVD).


Earlier this week another member PM'd me an eBay listing # for a 7A38-704A (the most common 7A38-704x variant):



> You've probably seen this - item 370490371409 on everyones favourite auction site?
> 
> It looks nice but unless it is cheap i won't be bidding! I think i have seen you post one of these on here before (i remember the orange pushers) but if you aren't going to bid on this what do you estimate it will sell for?


I wrote back:



> Yes, of course I've seen it - I'm the current high bidder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I've only bid $29.99 - just to help JosÃ© (watchcooking) get the ball rolling. :naughty:
> 
> I don't expect to win it, nor have any intention of doing so. :schmoll:
> 
> I still don't have any 7A38-704x in my own collection, not as yet -
> 
> I'm holding out for one (or two) with better black chrome plating.
> 
> That one may be pretty much unmolested and original, but it's well worn.
> 
> Note also that it's had bracelet links removed and only fits a 6" wrist. :thumbsdown:
> 
> I still expect that it'll sell for *North of $150, if not make $200*.


Hoo Boy ! Did I call that one wrong !









Ebay auction just ended a couple of minutes ago: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370490371409&category=31387&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_9897wt_1075



> *VINTAGE SEIKO GIUGIARO QUARTZ CHRONO 7A38-704A RARE*












42 Bids - Sold for *$295.00*  (Approx. Â£185) Somebody (with a small wrist) must have wanted that pretty bad ! :shocking:


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 42 Bids - Sold for *$295.00*  (Approx. Â£185) Somebody (with a small wrist) must have wanted that pretty bad ! :shocking:


Hey Aliens was a pretty bad-ass film!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Hey Aliens was a pretty bad-ass film!


I think you're getting your (7A) threads mixed up, Rob !









But seeing as you've bumped this thread, I may as well mention another 7A38-704A which changed hands recently.









This other one came up on eBay in UK at the beginning of February: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230580808260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_950










Quite honestly described by the original seller as:



> Seiko 7A38 704A Chronograph serial number 420615
> 
> Some scratches on the glass and case but nothing deep.
> 
> New battery just installed and all functions operating perfectly.
> 
> It's time keeping is excellent as you would expect from this jewelled quartz movement.
> 
> The subdial hands reset back to zero and the day-date functions operate as they should.
> 
> The original Seiko strap has been lost unfortunately but it will be supplied with a serviceable leather strap.


Sold for a fairly unremarkable *Â£79.77* after 19 bids.

The person who bought it obviously thought he was going to make a quick fat profit on it ....

Almost immediately turning round and listing it on eBay with a Buy-it-Now price of *Â£140* !! 

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220759531619&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_950 (same serial # 420615 in other listing photos).










Note the rather over-enthusiastic description (and no mention of the non-standard canvas / leather strap):



> *You are bidding on a Seiko Sport 100 Quartz Chronograph model N0: 7A38-704A*
> 
> *
> This is a very rare time piece circa-1980's and is in fully working condition*
> 
> *
> Marks to glass and back of case nothing serious though*
> 
> *
> Please see the photos and ask any questions*
> 
> *
> I will put this on at a fair 'Buy it Now' or 'Best Offer' price*
> 
> *
> If you are a Seiko collector This is a must *
> 
> *
> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Surprise, surprise, there were no takers. :thumbsdown:

Eventually the seller reduced his Buy-it-Now price to a more sensible *Â£99*, but later accepted an offer of just *Â£80*.

That's a not-so-fast profit of *23 pence* (less eBay / Paypal fees). Serves the cheeky blighter right, is all I can say. :tongue2:


----------



## Guest

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> think you're getting your (7A) threads mixed up


Oops! Silly me! :shutup:

...Went off to check and now I can see just how different Bishop's watch is:


----------



## Moustachio

Sorry its wondering off-topic... but damn I want one (and I don;t know why)

shame they are a tad on the expensive side

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-VINTAGE-WATCH-LCD-7A28-7000-ALIEN-RARE-NOS-/190515370582?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c5b99da56


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> Sorry its wondering off-topic... but damn I want one (and I don;t know why)
> 
> shame they are a tad on the expensive side
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-VINTAGE-WATCH-LCD-7A28-7000-ALIEN-RARE-NOS-/190515370582?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2c5b99da56


Yes, I'd seen that one.







More than just 'a tad' expensive, I'd say. 

About double the going rate for an 'Aliens' with that asking price of $1500+. :lookaround:

Still, it looks now like someone must have made the seller an offer off eBay.


----------



## Moustachio

damn, I was hoping he wouldn't be able to sell it and then massively drop the price for me :tongue_ss:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Time to get this thread back onto the original topic: The 7A38-7040



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In terms of 7A38's, this one is actually quite a rare variation - though not everybody's cup of tea.
> 
> It's certainly *the rarest variation* of the 7A38-704x sub-set. I've only ever seen one other 7A38-*7040*. :lookaround:





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Apart from the fact that I still currently don't have a 7A38-7040 in my own collection :sadwalk: ....
> 
> I'm pretty confident that one in better condition will come along eventually. They always do.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Still waiting for a better example to come up, without too much wear to the Black Chrome plating.


----------



## jair1970

Yeah there's one of those on the bay right now that i'm following!

I really hope I get the chance to go for it as it looks great!

Let a fair fight begin and the highest bidder wi....wait a minute! The auction ended?









Some crafty swine has beaten us to the punch! I can't believe it, such underhand tactics.

I wonder if it went for more than the Â£5.99 it was trading at? If the sneaky buyer has got it for a tenner i'll be livid!

:thumbup:

It's just not fair.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jair1970 said:


> Yeah there *WAS* one of those on the bay right now that I *WAS* following!
> 
> It's just not fair.


Sorry, James. :blush: Sometimes these things just have to be done. :naughty:

A few higher resolution photos, courtesy of the eBay seller - showing the distinct lack of coating wear on this example:




























Coming by RMSD, so should be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## jair1970

Looks a beaut for sure!

Nice work


----------



## Moustachio

that is nice, fair thee play.

Go-on then Seikofan, you are always bangin' on about the prices of these, so how much did it take to secure it!? :wink2: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> Go-on then Seikofan, you are always bangin' on about the prices of these ....


Well excuse me for 'always bangin' on about the prices of these'. :shutup:

I thought it might be of interest (for some people) to compare the prices some buyers appear to be prepared to pay

- for examples of similar Seiko 7A38-704x watches in very different cosmetic conditions. Obviously wasted on you. 



Moustachio said:


> .... so how much did it take to secure it!? :wink2: :lol:


At the time the seller ended the eBay auction (5 days early), bidding was at only Â£21 with three bids placed.

I had contacted the other two bidders (one by phone; the other by PM) and made my intention known to them.

I firmly believe neither of them would have made the seller an offer (or bid) as high as mine.

There may well have been several other potential bidders watching the auction, and I know,

because he told me, that the seller received a few 'Do you have a Buy-it-Now price?' type messages via eBay.

I made him a fair offer, comparable to the prices other 7A38-7040's have achieved, which he was happy to accept.

Nuff said.


----------



## Moustachio

Easy now! I wasn't having a go... just joking (hence smilies)

Your threads are very interesting...

And you've secured a lovely watch there. :notworthy:


----------



## bpc

Good things (and beautiful watches) come to those who wait! It's a great example and certainly worth the wait. I look forward to seeing more photos of it when it gets to you.



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> At the time the seller ended the eBay auction (5 days early), bidding was at only Â£21 with three bids placed.
> 
> I had contacted the other two bidders (one by phone; the other by PM) and made my intention known to them.
> 
> I firmly believe neither of them would have made the seller an offer (or bid) as high as mine.
> 
> There may well have been several other potential bidders watching the auction, and I know,
> 
> because he told me, that the seller received a few 'Do you have a Buy-it-Now price?' type messages via eBay.
> 
> I made him a fair offer, comparable to the prices other 7A38-7040's have achieved, which he was happy to accept.
> 
> Nuff said.


Wow, you're a pro at this. I guess I'm not really that surprised, with the energy you put into to tracking and cataloging 7A38 sales. Still, very impressive hunting.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

bpc said:


> I look forward to seeing more photos of it when it gets to you.


As you can see from the first of the seller's photos, it's got some 'wrist cheese':



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A few higher resolution photos, courtesy of the eBay seller - showing the distinct lack of coating wear on this example:


So I'll strip it, and give it a careful clean first, and then hopefully take some decent photos of my own at the weekend.









Incidentally, the seller, an Italian gentleman now living in Scotland, was the original owner. In one of his emails he wrote:



> I'm the only one who used that watch and I always have a great care of my stuff.
> 
> I bought it in Genova (Italy) from a Seiko dealer and it is a very good watch.


I may just post the photos over on Orologio e Passioni too. :naughty: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=56761653&st=15#entry467328962


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Well excuse me for 'always bangin' on about the prices of these'. :shutup:
> 
> I thought it might be of interest (for some people) to compare the prices some buyers appear to be prepared to pay
> 
> - *for examples of similar Seiko 7A38-704x watches in very different cosmetic conditions*.


And while on the subject of prices for these :grin: ....

I have an small admission to make. :blush: The incoming 7A38-7040 won't actually be my first Seiko 7A38-704x. :huh:

A few months ago, I was getting a bit impatient for a half-decent example of a(ny) 7A38-704x to turn up on eBay .....

I bought a 'cheap beater' 7A38-704C, whose black chrome coating and bracelet are a lot better than many I've seen.

This was the eBay seller's listing photo. The badly scratched crystal probably put off a few bidders. I paid *61 Euros*:










It cleaned up quite well, and looked better for a new crystal, but the original dial and hand colours have faded to yellow:



















What I found interesting about it was that the exposed worn coating appears to have been applied in two layers:

Black underneath Dark Grey. I may get the old Badger air-brush out and give this one a quick blow-over respray. :artist:


----------



## Moustachio

you could have easily sold that to me as a genuine yellow dial 7a38 andI've have been nonethewiser... :blink:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> you could have easily sold that to me as a genuine yellow dial 7a38 andI've have been nonethewiser... :blink:


Nope.

The (now faded to yellow) dial printing and hands should be much more orangey on a 7A38-704*C*.

If anything, they look more like the colour of a 7A38-704*B*. See the photo in this link from post # 6:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here's a couple of photos a 7A38-704*B*:
> 
> http://photos.lam.ws/Timepieces/WS-Collection/My-Watches/1331922_Q9Xim (and scroll down a little)


And of course, the 7A38-704B has yellowy-orange top pushers to match the dial / hand colours (not grey as on a -704C).

As I wrote before:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... here's the differences (and they are VERY subtle).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Coming by RMSD, so should be here tomorrow morning.


And arrived safely this morning. 

It's not mint - far from it under close inspection. 

There is minor rubbing wear to the edge of the bezel (which is actually an integral part of the watch case);

also to one corner of the watch case, the edges of a couple of bracelet links, and the corners of the clasp.

In fact, most of that was clearly visible in the seller's additional hi-res photos (if you zoom in on them):



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A few higher resolution photos, courtesy of the eBay seller - showing the distinct lack of coating wear on this example:


But in most respects, it's a LOT better than the other two 7A38-7040's that we've previously seen on eBay. :grin:

The crystal was also lightly scuffed, and a couple of the pushers gummed up - the bottom grey one almost solid. :yucky:

So it's now stripped down and soaking in my cleaning tank, pending a rebuild with a NOS crystal and gaskets. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> Sorry its wondering off-topic... but damn I want one (and I don;t know why)
> 
> shame they are a tad on the expensive side ....


Getting back to Moustachio's favourite fftopic: subject ....

If you haven't already, you might want to take a look at that 'Seiko by Giugiaro' thread on Orolgio & Passioni. :read:

Someone has posted the full Seiko by Giugiaro catalogue on page 4: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=56761653&st=45


----------



## Moustachio

Thats great, cheers dude. I've seen some of that before but not the whole lot. :thumbsup:

Must be the Italians pushing the prices up! :crybaby:


----------



## bpc

I want one of the "steering wheel" ones, but I'm sure it would be a huge pain in the [wrist] to wear. Awesome, but impractical.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Moustachio said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could have easily sold that to me as a genuine yellow dial 7a38 andI've have been nonethewiser... :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, they look more like the colour of a 7A38-704*B*. See the photo in this link from post # 6:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of photos a 7A38-704*B*:
> 
> http://photos.lam.ws/Timepieces/WS-Collection/My-Watches/1331922_Q9Xim (and scroll down a little)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, the 7A38-704B has yellowy-orange top pushers to match the dial / hand colours ....
Click to expand...

Speaking of which, an eBay auction for a 7A38-704B has just ended. See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110745526904&category=31387&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_7676wt_700



> *RARE SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH SPORTS 100 MEN'S WATCH 7A38-704B*
















































Taking into account it's fairly well-worn condition it made an incredible ....

*$305* US  (approx. Â£193.96) after 21 bids - and the winning bidder appeared to be prepared to go even higher. :shocking:

Note his second 'safety bid': http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&item=110745526904 

Looking at the seller's photos, not only was the black chrome plating generally pretty worn,

but it appeared (*in some photos*) to have been polished away from the top surface of the bezel,

.... which on the 7A38-704x watch case is actually not a separate part and integral to the case.

What makes me suspect that even more, is that the seller stated that it had the 'Original Crystal' fitted.

The domed crystal on the 7A38-704x's is very vulnerable to picking up scratches and grazes.

Yet the crystal on this watch appears to be scratch-free - indicating to me that it probably had been polished. :butcher:

What's the betting it was polished 'in-situ' in the watch case - hence the resulting polished 'bezel' surround. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and the winning bidder appeared to be prepared to go even higher. :shocking:


But perhaps he realized this '*B*' version is comparatively rare too - maybe even rarer than the green 7A38-7040. :lookaround:










This is only the second 'genuine' 7A38-704B that I can remember having seen on eBay recently. :umnik2:

Though how many others were actually 7A38-704A's with faded pushers; dial printing and hands, I'm not sure. 

The last one turned up on eBay in Italy in June, which Derek kindly gave me a 'heads up' on. :thumbsup:










Again it looked a bit ropey, with washed-out dial printing, so I'm glad I passed - for now. :schmoll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Whereas there appear to be some folks who are prepared to pay what I'd deem 'silly money' for badly worn examples ....

Not just the 7A38-704B, above in post # 56, but also the tatty 7A38-704A in post # 4 on the first page, which went for Â£200:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This particular 7A38-704A sold on eBay (item # 280448297463) in January 2010 for exactly Â£200:


.... it appears that is is still possible to pick up N.O.S. examples of 7A38-704x's for a reasonable price. :huh:

See this recent thread on Orologi & Passioni: http://orologi.forumfree.it/?t=57560918

Ignore the first 5 photos (which are of the N.O.S. 7A38-704C which 'Elveez' sold a few years back).

Not the best of photos for a first showing, but clearly another example of a 7A38-704C in true N.O.S. condition:




























From what I can understand (using Google's translator) 'SuperMario_Bros' picked it up from eBay Italy 'Classifieds'.

Note to self: I must start looking in there more often myself. :sadwalk:


----------



## Jota

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moustachio said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could have easily sold that to me as a genuine yellow dial 7a38 andI've have been nonethewiser... :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, they look more like the colour of a 7A38-704*B*. See the photo in this link from post # 6:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of photos a 7A38-704*B*:
> 
> http://photos.lam.ws/Timepieces/WS-Collection/My-Watches/1331922_Q9Xim (and scroll down a little)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course, the 7A38-704B has yellowy-orange top pushers to match the dial / hand colours ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of which, an eBay auction for a 7A38-704B has just ended. See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110745526904&category=31387&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_7676wt_700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RARE SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH SPORTS 100 MEN'S WATCH 7A38-704B*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking into account it's fairly well-worn condition it made an incredible ....
> 
> *$305* US  (approx. Â£193.96) after 21 bids - and the winning bidder appeared to be prepared to go even higher. :shocking:
> 
> Note his second 'safety bid': http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&item=110745526904
> 
> Looking at the seller's photos, not only was the black chrome plating generally pretty worn,
> 
> but it appeared (*in some photos*) to have been polished away from the top surface of the bezel,
> 
> .... which on the 7A38-704x watch case is actually not a separate part and integral to the case.
> 
> What makes me suspect that even more, is that the seller stated that it had the 'Original Crystal' fitted.
> 
> The domed crystal on the 7A38-704x's is very vulnerable to picking up scratches and grazes.
> 
> Yet the crystal on this watch appears to be scratch-free - indicating to me that it probably had been polished. :butcher:
> 
> What's the betting it was polished 'in-situ' in the watch case - hence the resulting polished 'bezel' surround. :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...

I had been keeping en eye on that one Paul, it just went too high too soon for me and gave up on it. I have the vibe that it is the way the word on them is being spread by collectors, which is making the prices and expectations on these to go up. And of course, 7As are great quality watches as well as particularly collectible items due to their variety... I wasn't there but I imagine it may have been a similar process with the 6138s and 6139s only a few years ago.

Anyway, looks like I may have to change focus if prices keep going up this way. Maybe I can get a fair condition 7A28-7030 or a 703A before I give up on them.

All the best


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Jota said:


> .... the way the word on them is being spread by collectors, which is making the prices and expectations on these to go up.


I'm probably (the most) guilty of that, Julio, for blathering on about 7A38's in threads like this one.











Jota said:


> Anyway, looks like I may have to change focus if prices keep going up this way.
> 
> Maybe I can get a fair condition 7A28-7030 or a 703A before I give up on them.


Funny you should write that, too, Julio. I bought my first 7A*2*8 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jota

Hehe, well, actually I don't really think that is the case, especially since you seem to (or at least that's what you say here :angel_not: ) keep cool and realistic about them and what is paid for them. I would rather say that I am the kind of guy who got the message from the collectors about their virtues and contributed to it with our recent landing on the 7As world.

The fact remains that 7As are, as we were saying, high end quartz watches at the same time that affordable, with an amazing variety aesthetics wise and, at least for now, reasonably available. Add to it that it's been of military use, then it is reasonable that they have become extremely appealing to watch lovers. Most unusually, it is a quartz watch that even guys who are not into quartz are interested in.

I was pretty sure that, while a 7A38 specialist, you had some 7A28 in your collection already. I have a couple of them too in my very modest group of watches: a 703B and a 7040. Which one have you started with?

Nice to be in touch!! Take care.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Jota said:


> I was pretty sure that, while a 7A38 specialist, you had some 7A28 in your collection already.


No. :no: This is my first 7A28, and maybe my last - let's see. 

I also have a mint N.O.S. 7T59-6A00 - with a SPANISH day wheel:










I bought it fairly cheaply, on a whim (expecting to be outbid) - thinking these also had dual language day wheels.

Wrong - single language ! :blush: I've looked into changing the day wheel for an English one, but not got very far yet.



Jota said:


> I have a couple of them too in my very modest group of watches: a 703B and a 7040. Which one have you started with?


I'll tell you later. :secret: Hint - it's not a 7A38-703B. :wink2:


----------



## Jota

That's outstanding Paul, congrats!!

About the 7A28... I take your word on it, I'll be waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'll tell you later. :secret: Hint - it's not a 7A*3*8-703B. :wink2:


Doh ! :duh: I still can't quite get used to the idea of typing 7A*2*8







- nor the missing Day/Date window. <_<



Jota said:


> About the 7A28... I take your word on it, I'll be waiting. :thumbup:


Nothing really exiting, Julio - in fact, just a nice example of a common-or-garden 7A28-7040. :man_in_love:

I've outed myself in Mike's (Tixntox) thread: 7A28 Gets A Treat! - Post # 5 onwards


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Paul.

You should follow that link from the previous post - it'll show you what you should be looking for in a 7A28-7040. :read:

Regards, Paul.


----------



## V10k

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Paul.
> 
> You should follow that link from the previous post - it'll show you what you should be looking for in a 7A28-7040. :read:
> 
> Regards, Paul.


Will do, thanks Paul.


----------



## V10k

V10k said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul.
> 
> You should follow that link from the previous post - it'll show you what you should be looking for in a 7A28-7040. :read:
> 
> Regards, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, thanks Paul.
Click to expand...

My 7a38 orange

Sorry the photos aren't very good, I'm no photographer!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

V10k said:


> My 7a38 orange
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't very good, I'm no photographer!


Paul.

Thanks for sharing. 'Yousendit' isn't really much good for remote photo hosting, as such. :thumbsdown:

You'd be better off using Photobucket, Flickr or ImageShack, as most of us on here do.

.... and whereas I'd instantly recognize your watch as a very nice well-cared for example of a 7A38-704A:










.... I think you may need a bit of practice first.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Earlier today - about 8:20 this morning, a new member 'deradave' bumped this thread (twice). :dontgetit:

All he succeeded in doing was quoting my original first post (in full, complete with photos) - twice.









Perhaps he was looking for an update.  Who knows. :lookaround: Oh, well - here's one of sorts. :grin:

This is a photo I posted of my own 7A38-7040 in a 'Saturday' thread in the middle of October:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Thought it was about time I photographed this 7A38-7040, but reflections off the domed crystal makes it a pain ! :angry:


The light was better this afternoon, so I did another one (without reflections).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> V10k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos aren't very good, I'm no photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> .... and whereas I'd instantly recognize your watch as a very nice well-cared for example of a 7A38-704A.
Click to expand...

Coming to think of it ....

We haven't had very much luck in the way of nice photos of decent examples of the 7A38-704A. 

Most of the 7A38-704A's which featured in the earlier part of this thread were very rough. :thumbsdown:

Indeed, that does seem 'par for the course' for this, the commonest of the 7A38-704x variants.

Another two were listed by Filipino eBay sellers in the first weeks of December.

Both suffering from the all the usual malaises:

Re-Polished crystal (and hence the 'bezel' surrounding it); badly faded hands (to yellow);

badly worn black chrome (grey) coating, and very badly stretched (or missing) bracelets:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370565158628 - which sold for $165.50



> *RARE SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH SPORTS 100 MEN'S WATCH 7A38-704A*





















http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270864738118 - which sold for $100:



> *RARE SEIKO 7A38 DAYDATE CHRONOGRAPH PVD QUARTZ MENSWATCH*






























So it would be nice to see what a decent example looked like for a change, wouldn't it ? :yes:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> So it would be nice to see what a decent example looked like for a change, wouldn't it ? :yes:


Yesterday, I dropped by the Christopher Ward forum, or CW, whatever moniker he goes by nowadays. 

Not interested in his watches (in the slightest), just to run a search on '7A38'. :naughty:

I do this on a regular basis with most other watch fora, but don't usually bother with CW -

simply because I've never found anything even vaguely 7A38-related posted on there before. :thumbsdown:

Got a bit of a shock this time: *Seiko Chronograph sports 100 7A38* :shocking:

Seems that back in September this year, one of their members 'DanceMatt' found a mint NOS 7A38-704A,

in (of all places, that one wouldn't expect to find such) dealer Austin Kaye's (of The Strand, London) website:



















Looks like he also had a problem (or two) with reflections from that domed crystal.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

> It was fantastic value for what is a NOS 7a38-70*3*a and quite frankly they don't come any better than this anymore


No idea what Matt might have paid for it, though I suspect coming from Austin Kaye, it wasn't exactly cheap.

Not sure either that Matt realizes quite how lucky he is to have found such a gem. I'm insanely jealous ! :taz:

He obviously doesn't know that much about 7A38's (yet) â€" or his own particular model variant:



> Haven't been able to dig up much info but found this online: (the usual blurb)





> As far as i can find out, this model came in two versions - one with orange buttons and markers and one with yellow.


Well, those of you who have read through this thread will know there were actually *FOUR* versions:

7A38-7040 â€" Green top pushers; dial printing and chrono' hands

7A38-704A â€" Orange top pushers; dial printing and chrono' hands

7A38-704B â€" Yellow top pushers; dial printing and chrono' hands

7A38-704C â€" As per the -704A, but with dark Grey top pushers.

Or if you include the very similar and ultra-rare JDM 7A38-7110 model mentioned in post # 20 of this thread â€" total 5.

I'm not about to sign up to CW, just to try and contact Matt, but if anyone reading this is a member over there ....

Perhaps they could give him a nudge in the direction of this thread. :wink2: Tell him what a lucky SOB he is too ....


----------

